# Im not just a crazy goat lady



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm also a crazy cat lady. Gosh dan it all, I'm an all animal kinda crazy. I'm planning on getting a HUGE place when I get older. I can't wait. I plan on building a HUGE barn with lots of stalls for all the different animals and rescuing any that need a home. Cats, rats, dogs, hogs, horses and . . . morses? haha Cows and donkeys and llamas and camels. SO MANY TO GET!!
But here's what I have so far. We are always picking up new critters, and I'm always taking in strays and such. I'm looking in to fostering goats for the ASPCA.








This is my cat Iris, we got her from the shelter. She's a nutty girl









We adopted this guy after his original home couldn't keep him. We call him Tubby, or Orion. Depending.









Mary Jane, our other shelter kitty









John the Turtle, saved him when he was crossing the road. We think he broke his leg or something, so we're waiting for him to heal up before we send him back









The chicks we're adding to our flock.









This is Handi, a chicken with a broken leg She was headed for the table when we got her









This is Chip. Fell out of his nest. Some sort of house finch or sparrow









Baby bunnies my dad almost mowed over. Caring for them in their original nest til they are big enough to go away on their own









I've been feeding this very lost little deer for a while. He lives out on his own though

I think that's everything . . .all that I can think of right now. I'll wander around the house and see if i've forgotten anyone lol


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

What a great diversity you have!
Thanks for showing us pictures


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

oh wow, those are wonderful pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh...you could open up a petting zoo! Very cute and happy looking animals! :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What great photos. We too have many, many animals (though no wild deer) :sigh: And..........................I wish we had more room so we could have more. Are there government grants for folks who want to rescue any and every animal? :idea:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

"I'll wander around the house and see if i've forgotten anyone lol"

Love it!!! Good job looking after everyone! :applaud:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

AHHA! I knew I was forgetting someone. I also have 2 hermit crabs, Alex and Mel. Not really a rescue, just a spur of the moment buy haha








Mel has the white shell, Alex the orange/red


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What a assortment!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...those are all neat....thanks for sharing... :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I  Hermit crabs!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I had 2 hermit crabs before I moved. My brothers actually just disappeared I am wondering if mine which was bigger ate him or something, it was like one night he was in his shell the next day he was gone and I couldnt find him anywhere.

I gave mine away before I moved to Indiana


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you sure that wasn't a baby blue jay? I used to raise them--fun birds.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOVE them!!!!!!!!!! I especially love the little baby birdie, Mary Jane the cat, the bunnies, and the little deer.  lol


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars: Great Job! I love your critters, Elly Mae!! :ROFL:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are terrific pictures, and you must have a lot of fun with all that diversity. But I just want to say if you are going to foster goats, I hope you have a completely separate place for them that you will never use for anything else. You need to protect your own herd from diseases like CL and Johnnes. Those infect the soil. You might even want to rethink that. It might not be worth it. (Sorry to be an old lady spoilsport)

Jan


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome! So fun! I love that little deer!


----------

